# who's got a cool lady?



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

anybody else got a cool lady in their life that will at least once in a while smoke with you?










just braggin I guess...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I think this is great, Grant!

Although my wife doesn't smoke, we have many similar interests and share some mutual hobbies together.

Thanks for "bragging" and sharing this!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Mine is on a prego hiatis. I cant wait to enjoy a stogie with her again. The last time we lit up since August. Its always great to share the same hobbies as your better half.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

My wife doesn't smoke, but she is very supported of my hobby and takes interest in hearing all me ramble about it!

Happy wives make for happy lives!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

She usually only smokes when it's nice outside.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Married twice both wives hated cigars!
My girlfriend also hates them.
My only smoking partner my 18 year old daughter.
We shot the breeze and smoke a bowl of baccy her in her Cob me in a Briar.
I bought her a Ladies carved Churchwarden for Christmas can't wait to see the look on her face!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

My wife doesn't normally smoke with me, but she frequently comes out to hang out and enjoy the aroma, both cigars and pipes. So yeah, I think I'm pretty lucky too!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

You all have some beautiful ladies. 

As a single, divorced guy, I sometimes feel I have to hide a few hobbies in order to get a date. 

( <-- Gun owner and cigar smoker in a commie state)


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

My wife puffed with me until a few years ago when we started planning for a baby. She's still the coolest chick I know tho!


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have to say that my wife is a pretty cool lady too! She put up with my rotating shifts and all my overbearing, rude, crude and socially unacceptable friends for so many years. She quit cigarettes simply because I asked her to and NEVER has a bad word to say about my cigars. (This pic is a few years old) She recently began smoking cigarillos with me too.. She gave me 4 beautiful children and is definitely better than I deserve.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

smokin surfer said:


> My wife puffed with me until a few years ago when we started planning for a baby. She's still the coolest chick I know tho!


Your baby is adorable!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

I love a good smoke. This is me at work.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Mine doesn't smoke but she is very supportive. She bought my first cigars for me as well as my first humidor. She also like Marc's wife has put up with the COP life. She does come out with me most nights that I smoke at home 






.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

<.< i havnt even gotten laid in over a year. lmao wife. i wish |:


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

I've got a cool Wife, but she doesn't dig cigars... :spank:


----------



## El_d (Jan 18, 2013)

My Wife will usually come and snag a drag off mine. She does like the cigar but rarely has the time to sit and smoke one. But every once in a while we will sit outside on a nice cool night by the bonfire and she will ask for a cigar and a Dos XX.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I've got an awesome lady. She never smokes a whole stick but will take a few pulls off mine. She often shares time with me while I have a cigar on the porch. I consider myself lucky that she's so supportive of all my endeavors.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

My wife has only smoked one or two cigars with me but doesn't bug me about my collection or smoking habits. She obviously wasn't looking at me when I took this.


----------



## French1 (May 27, 2012)

My wife doesn't smoke a whole stick but does enjoy a puff here and there. She puts up with my hobbies and tries them out as well!


----------



## mschu1213 (Feb 21, 2013)

My girlfiend (soon to be fiance) enjoys little smokes and every now and then a reg. size. Even if she doesnt smoke she will keep me company in the back yard while i light up. She also bought me my first humidor. I will post a pick of her stealing one of my papas fritas once im able to.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

My wife doesn't smoke and pretends to not support it, but loves sending time sitting outside with me at night. 

My 8 yr old daughter is another story. Every time I light up she lectures me and tells me smoking will kill me. O'well, can't win them all.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

My gf is a "sometimes" cigar smoker. She's been a long time, longer than me, gun owner. And has many cool hobbies that we both share. I found a keeper.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

djsmiles said:


> My gf is a "sometimes" cigar smoker. She's been a long time, longer than me, gun owner. And has many cool hobbies that we both share. I found a keeper.


I'm hearing that Steve. I just ordered a drum kit for my wife! (Her idea, not mine). Hahahaaaaaaaaa....need to step up my game now if she takes to drumming.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> My wife has only smoked one or two cigars with me but doesn't bug me about my collection or smoking habits. She obviously wasn't looking at me when I took this.


Your a lucky man Scott!
Beautiful Lady wonderful family what more could a man want!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Your a lucky man Scott!
> Beautiful Lady wonderful family what more could a man want!


I will answer. Nothing, nothing more is needed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I will answer. Nothing, nothing more is needed.


Very happy to say i agree with you Warren 100%!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

If you two keep agreeing with one another I'm gonna have another heart attack:lol:
you know I love you guys


----------



## Monte Cristo (Mar 19, 2013)

My wife never liked my cigarette adiction (neither did I to be honest) but I kicked the cigarette addiction over 6 years ago and up until last month i had only puffed 3-4 cigars in the past 6 years....But have found a new love for the cigar and have been enjoying some of Cubas finest for the past 4-5 weeks. My wife will sit with me and says she enjoys the smell of a cigar and will puff on mine from time to time.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

My wife doesn't smoke, but she loves when her dad and I get to bond while smoking a good stogie. I have slowly converted him away from garbage (swisher) cigars too!


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

My wife doesn't smoke, but she doesn't give me a hard time about this new passion I have for cigars and everything related to them...........When I get into something I go all the way in!...ha!!..............That may not be good in all cases,,,haha!


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

My wife is also in the "couple puffs" category. She did smoke an entire fauxhiba once though! She is definitely a fan of the room notes of pipes over cigars... but she doesn't oppose it!


----------



## Clevelandpoet (Apr 3, 2013)

my lovely lady enjoying a stick on the beach in Key West. She likes to have one every now and then + has been very supportive of me becoming more involved with this hobby. She took a few puff of the AF Hemingway Short Story the other night and was a big fan.


----------



## chestrockwell80 (Apr 29, 2013)

My GF gives me a hard time about all my interests i think because of the $$$ factor or should i say -$$$. She will enjoy a cigar from time to time. She likes full flavor smokes with some spice. She totally suprised me with that one



paulb1970 said:


> My wife doesn't smoke, but she doesn't give me a hard time about this new passion I have for cigars and everything related to them...........When I get into something I go all the way in!...ha!!..............That may not be good in all cases,,,haha!


----------



## supahrob (May 6, 2013)

This is my beautiful wife - we are both VERY new to this, so we are still finding out what we like. She likes this hazelnut cigar from CAO. She is actually the one who got me started on cigars, telling me "it will help you relax." She's way too good for me 









Take care,
Rob


----------

